# Daughter's playhouse



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

The wifes idea of a playhouse for the daughter I still need to install doors do electrical insulate sheetrock Install the loft ect.. Any ideas for the color on the outside. The wife says she trusts me ( foolish woman)


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok I messed up the title and I tried a new way to post pics and that way sucks sorry guys and gals. How do you edit titles? I tried and that did not work either. Not doing so good :whistling2:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Is that the title you wanted?


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

well as a matter of fact that is it. Now if I had posted my pictures so people did not have to click and wait things would be better. Ron did you do that and how. I tried to change it and it read daughters play house after I clicked on the S title. I am really new to this computer thing I bought it for my 4 year old and now I am on a major learning curve thing. The last time I used a computer was in college and they did not have the INTERNET back then.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Don't think you can make the title change yourself, I think only mods and admin can make that change. So I change it for you.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 4, 2006)

*The playhouse is really nice! Your daughter is going to love it!!!* What a lucky little girl to get such a wonderful, quality playhouse. From the pictures, you can tell it is really well crafted. 

If you want your wife to pick a color, go to a paint store, pick a totally awful color, bring home the swatch, show it to her... Yeah, she'll be picking the color. Better yet, tell her you're going to paint it camouglage.


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

Now camouflage, I never thought of that. It would be easy to do. I would not have to stay with in the lines. Talked her into red with white trim. Kind of like an old school house.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

When you click on the photobucket tag use the bottom one marked image code then the pic will appear here

_This is not an insult_
I love that house it is almost exactly what I have in mind for my dog's house
Did you use store bought plans or draw it up yourself?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

ocoee said:


> When you click on the photobucket tag use the bottom one marked image code then the pic will appear here
> 
> _This is not an insult_
> I love that house it is almost exactly what I have in mind for my dog's house
> Did you use store bought plans or draw it up yourself?


Its funny you mention a dog house. I built my dog a palce..Shingle roof, insulated, carpeted the whole interior....spent like $400 on materials....He only went in it one time....to rip out all the carpeting.


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

I saw the thing in a magazine and showed the wife ( foolish me). I appreciate any input I can get when it comes to computers. I am learning everything over again. Have not had one for quite a few years ( before the Internet). Heck my wife use to type my papers for me in college. I am so close to being done hope to post more pics tomorrow. $400 on a dog house that sounds about right. The question is, did the dog really appreciate it?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

What a lucky litte girl to have such a nice playhouse.
You did such a great job.

I would love to see more pictures.

I just showed my 13 year old, and she said, she would like one just like it, so she can "hang" with her friends in it.

She is going to get a lot of use in it.


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I am not done yet but am getting closer. I have 5 more days until Brianna turns 5 and I told her it would be done for her party. I still need to finish the stairs, put the railing up and don't forget the carpet Oh and trim out the doors floor ect..


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

I am almost done. Thought I would share a few more pics. I could have done better if I had the wifes camera.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!

I love the multi colours that you used.

Are those her little hands?


(I would love to build a "Playhouse" for myself, to get away from the kids. :jester: )


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

The hand prints are from Brianna's fifth birthday party. We had 10 screaming kids and their are hand prints everywhere. I wish I could show better Pics of the inside but the room is only 12 by 12 and the camera can not get the pics. I am thinking the place will turn into my doghouse when I get in trouble with the wife ( I can not imagine what I could do to make her angry). It was fun to build and I hope the kid enjoys it. However right now she seems to have little interest but the wife keeps telling me that will change when we get her toys down there.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

warnerww said:


> The hand prints are from Brianna's fifth birthday party. We had 10 screaming kids and their are hand prints everywhere. I wish I could show better Pics of the inside but the room is only 12 by 12 and the camera can not get the pics. I am thinking the place will turn into my doghouse when I get in trouble with the wife ( I can not imagine what I could do to make her angry). It was fun to build and I hope the kid enjoys it. However right now she seems to have little interest but the wife keeps telling me that will change when we get her toys down there.


Ha Ha :laughing: Your doghouse.

How old is your little girl?
I can tell you from experience, (I have 2 not so little girls) (13 and 11), that she will absolutely love it.

And believe it or not, as they get older, they want to be in their own little space away from everyone else. 

If your little one doesn't like it, just keep having more little ones.


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

She is 5. It was funny she lost her first tooth on her birthday. She was so happy. Never seen a kid that happy to loose something. I hope you are right and she uses it more. She is the one and only child. The wife and I waited 11 years before we decided to have a kid. I am turning 40 (not old I know) but I can not keep up with her the same way some of her 25 year old friends parents can. Sure I can hold my own but it seems to take a tole on me. These 25 year olds are like energizer bunnies.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

25 year olds may have more energy, but older parents make better parents, in my opinion, because we've "been there, and done that." :yes: 


Did you not know that losing a tooth, is a "status symbol". :laughing: 

Tooth fairy time.


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

The fairy gave her a buck and my daughter will not spend it. She made me put it in the scrap book. It came from the ferry after all. The one thing I really like about being an older parent is we can afford to do things a lot of her Friends can not. I know I did not have much when I was 25 and I did not have children. We know how cheap they are to raise. My wife is already talking about prom dresses (can only wear them once then you get another one). I did not know this but she informs me that is the way it is. So like a true man I said YES DEAR.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

warnerww said:


> The fairy gave her a buck and my daughter will not spend it. She made me put it in the scrap book. It came from the ferry after all. The one thing I really like about being an older parent is we can afford to do things a lot of her Friends can not. I know I did not have much when I was 25 and I did not have children. We know how cheap they are to raise. My wife is already talking about prom dresses (can only wear them once then you get another one). I did not know this but she informs me that is the way it is. So like a true man I said YES DEAR.


I totally agree.

Remember, keep her little tooth in the scrap book too.

You're a good man. Just keep saying yes dear. You'll have no problems. :laughing:


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

Only used it once, get used to it. I have 3 darling daughters so I'll give you the short list on things they'll only use once. Clothes, shoes, and your wifes car (she'll use that the day she takes her driving test). So get yourself a recliner and a TV, some boxes (you can store the clothes that she wont wear and wont throw away in the loft) and enjoy the playhouse/doghouse! You wont need a welcome mat as you are one. Kids are great and nice job.


----------



## triple7allstar (Apr 25, 2007)

Now this is cool - great job man.

I bet she loves it!


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 4, 2006)

I've checked back into diy to see what's going on...
I see your daughter's playhouse is quite a hit, as well it should be. You really have done an outstanding job! I love the red with white trim. Cute! Cute!


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks guys and gals. I have been on vacation for a while and just took a walk around the house and guess what. The inside hand prints did not get limited just to the inside (like I thought they did). Their are a few on the red and one smack dab in the middle of one of the white doors. Thinking about rounding up the little varmints and doing some finger printing. Must admit the one on the door is cute. I have a hunch what friend did it. You guys know the one friend your kid has that always seems to get into things. Can't wait to give his parents a hard time when I see them (after I have confirmed he is the guilty party).


----------



## triidaho (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice playhouse Warner. I know my kids would like it. If you get a chance, change your account settings to allow email messages. I thought I'd drop you an email outside of this forum, but you have your account blocked.

Randy - a friend from high school


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Jun 19, 2007)

Nicely done:thumbsup:


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

what no AC? 


so was it built from scratch or plans/kit?


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I am back from another vacation ( the rough life of a house hubby). I built it from a handyman magazine. I modified a few things. But the idea was inspired by the magazine and I was ordered to build it ( the wife).:laughing:


----------



## triple7allstar (Apr 25, 2007)

warnerww said:


> Well I am back from another vacation ( the rough life of a house hubby). I built it from a handyman magazine. I modified a few things. But the idea was inspired by the magazine and I was ordered to build it ( the wife).:laughing:


 
haha - I hear that.


----------

